# Performance gauge credit......seen on window sticker of turbo



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

$150.00 credit......







KNEWBUG


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

I wanted those gauges. I just hope they become available at the parts counter some time soon and it's not a huge ordeal to install them.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Hmmm... the MSRP looks to be $4,470 on the high side. Are there options on the car not listed?

Bill


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

I told my dealer that if the gauges where not included in my car i do not want the car. That simple.

So he told me, they will not be sending me a car without them, period.


If you specifically add an option that they allow your car will come with it. When will it come is a different question, prolly why mine doesn't have a build date yet. lol Oh well.. in the meantime im driving a 2010 GTI so all is well.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

dk601h said:


> I told my dealer that if the gauges where not included in my car i do not want the car. That simple.
> 
> So he told me, they will not be sending me a car without them, period.
> 
> ...


If I were driving a 2010 GTI I would do the same. Sadly, I'm limping along with a 1997 BMW 318 with a worn out automatic transmission, a broken power steering pump, a pitiful AM/FM cassette stereo, worn tie rods, etc. It did pass smog a month ago by some miracle, and I am determined not to put a dime into it. I've been given an estimated delivery date of December 15 on a Turbo Beetle, but was told that would be pushed forward indefinitely if I insisted on holding out for the gauges. So my plan is to order it from the parts counter and wait. I just hope it's a simple plug and play installation.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Glow Shift has the only 3 gauge pod I could find that fits nicely in the recessed dash area.
(See Ebay Item # 290627152598). They have an array of 52mm gauges that come with 
1/8" NPT sensor connecting wires so you can pick the three gauges you prefer. The set up
VW was going to give us had a oil temp gauge, a turbo boost gauge, and a lap timer that,
if given a choice, non-track running drivers would probably replace with something else.
If you want 'water temp' at a glance, 42 Draft Designs has a VW universal adaptor that 
is simply a metal sleeve that fits onto your upper radiator hose. Plug in the wired sensor and
you are good to go. If you want 'oil' temp', to keep an eye on how long it takes for your
turbo to cool down, 42 Draft designs has a 19mm oil drain plug replacement that has a bored
out center, allowing the wire sensor to screw right in. No need to drill into the oil pan. I wasn't
interested in a 'turbo boost gauge' but I'm sure 42 Draft designs can tell you what connector
you need for that. I actually preferred a simple time clock for my 3rd gauge so I can 'time'
how long it takes for my oil to cool down after reaching my destination.......and to give me the
time of day so I can confirm the time on my watch as being accurate. A basic cost breakdown
for me was - $20 for the pod, $150 for the 3 gauges, $55 for the 'water' temp' adaptor, and 
$12 for the 19mm replacememnt drain plug. Figure about $100 for the simple labor needed,
that any real mechanic can do, and my total outlay amounts to - $337 Total. P.S. - My lady
friend never wears a watch and the clock is actually my present to her. This will stop her 
incessant 'what time is it?' requests.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice work there, Ronald.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Nice work there, Ronald.
> 
> Bill


Being such a simple set-up, I still don't know what the big problem was for VW to take the
time of including the pod and gauges in their color brochure.....and then take it away? But
since this is something they did do, I just want forum members to know there is a 'Plan B'
for setting up your pod & gauges.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Great! What else can I put in there? Altimeter? Compass? Radar Detector (that would be cool--my cousin calls them Wal-Mart detectors because they go off whenever you pass automatic doors). I read somewhere (probably on this site) that there was a supply shortage and they decided not to hold up production waiting for them. It might be a consoling gesture to the people who miss the flower vase--the little dash tray gives them a place to arrange their stuffed animals. I didn't know it was a flower vase--drove my New Beetle ten years figuring it was an ash tray. Maybe a barometer, manifold pressure (or is that the same as turbo boost?)--I'll have to think about this.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Refund*

I e mailed VW Customer care at VW.COM, about new turbos at dealers have a Performance Gauge credit of $150.00. They called me back, I will be getting a $150.00 from them. 








KNEWBUG


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

I would rather get a letter stating that the performance gauges will be shipped to my local VW dealer when they become available and I can then make an appointment to have them professionally installed, all free of charge, and that they sincerely apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> I would rather get a letter stating that the performance gauges will be shipped to my local VW dealer when they become available and I can then make an appointment to have them professionally installed, all free of charge, and that they sincerely apologize for the inconvenience.


This.


----------



## b-willy-850 (Nov 17, 2011)

i AGREE 100%.:thumbup: When emaile VWoA they said the gauges would be out sometime in 2012 and they were not offering a retrofit. I want the OEM gauges/ pod. I know there is an aftermarket option but want the OEM that we were teased with. I would swap the clock for somethng more useful.

I will press the VWoA rep for this when she calls today concerning our wind merry-go-round.:sly:


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

VW customer blood pressure gauge approaching redline.
VW customer patience gauge approaching "E".


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2011)

No part number listed in Etka yet for the gauge pod.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Old Bug Man said:


> VW customer blood pressure gauge approaching redline.
> VW customer patience gauge approaching "E".


I'm sure they can customize such gauges for ya. 

BTW, VW Customer Patience gauge usually begins with E and ends in "Where's the effin grenade?"


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> No part number listed in Etka yet for the gauge pod.


That's because they haven't gotten around to designing one yet. Pure and simple. 

:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> That's because they haven't gotten around to designing one yet. Pure and simple.
> 
> :banghead:


Well, there is a picture in Etka, just no numbers. I checked the Euro catalog also to see if they were listed there (sometimes that happens) and still no luck. Sorry!


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

b-willy-850 said:


> i AGREE 100%.:thumbup: When emaile VWoA they said the gauges would be out sometime in 2012 and they were not offering a retrofit. I want the OEM gauges/ pod. I know there is an aftermarket option but want the OEM that we were teased with. I would swap the clock for somethng more useful.
> 
> I will press the VWoA rep for this when she calls today concerning our wind merry-go-round.:sly:


I want the OEM gauges/pod too, not a $150 rebate. I'm getting the feeling it's going to cost me a lot more than that to get them properly installed later. They are not offering a rectal thermometer, but the the sensation I'm getting is very, very similar. :what:


----------

